# ,, Fit auf 4 Pfoten,, from Imke Niewöhner



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Here i want to show you a programm for dogphysio or upwarming before training.

It's a very good programm for the balance, muscles etc.

For more informations. http://www.hundedvd.de/Hunde-DVDs/Fit-auf-4-Pfoten.html I will have a look tomorrow, if i can find something about the programm in english.

And here you can see our 1./2.3./ and 4. test with that programm.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilgr0bILJs0


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

I found this little video from Imke. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2PF8FwA_9c

Very interesting programm. My dog likes it very much. It makes fun and it is good for muscles, balance etc.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I was thumbing through a book in the book store about 6 mos. ago and the book was about exercise activities for dogs. They showed this same exercise w/ this same device and the different stretches and activities involved. I thought about purchasing the ball because I figure if I can calm my 5y/o female enough to do it and enjoy it, then I can get any of my dogs to do it. I'm sure I'll have to break her from trying to bite and puncture it. After that it should be eay.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Zakia Days said:


> I was thumbing through a book in the book store about 6 mos. ago and the book was about exercise activities for dogs. They showed this same exercise w/ this same device and the different stretches and activities involved. I thought about purchasing the ball because I figure if I can calm my 5y/o female enough to do it and enjoy it, then I can get any of my dogs to do it. I'm sure I'll have to break her from trying to bite and puncture it. After that it should be eay.



Do you know more about the book?
Autor? Titel?

regards from cold germany


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

katrin bellyeu said:


> regards from cold germany


Katrin,

Are we going to have to wait till Spring for anymore
mini skirt/high heels training videos?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

katrin bellyeu said:


> I found this little video from Imke. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2PF8FwA_9c
> 
> Very interesting programm. My dog likes it very much. It makes fun and it is good for muscles, balance etc.



I actually use one of those therapy balls for my chair at the computer. GREAT for a bad back to help develope core strength.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Katrin,
> 
> Are we going to have to wait till Spring for anymore
> mini skirt/high heels training videos?


I hear Joby is working on some for us!:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> I hear Joby is working on some for us!:razz:


Hey Doug

Speak for yourself. Joby in a mini skirt and high heels would be a good reason to poke your eyes out


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I do these types of exercises with my Malinois. It was part of his physical therapy when he pulled a groin muscle. I never thought he'd be able to do all of his positions on the ball (he's nearly 90 pounds), but he LOVES it! I have to hold him back when we start because he can't wait to jump on top of his exercise ball.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I actually use one of those therapy balls for my chair at the computer. GREAT for a bad back to help develope core strength.



I, too.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Katrin,
> 
> Are we going to have to wait till Spring for anymore
> mini skirt/high heels training videos?



perhaps ;-)

No, there is a new indoor video. But it is not finish. I need a few days.

Nice weekend


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Erica Boling said:


> I do these types of exercises with my Malinois. It was part of his physical therapy when he pulled a groin muscle. I never thought he'd be able to do all of his positions on the ball (he's nearly 90 pounds), but he LOVES it! I have to hold him back when we start because he can't wait to jump on top of his exercise ball.



cool !!

@ Thomas

lol


----------

